# What is my "tax office inscription"



## kent peterson (May 28, 2013)

Hi everyone:

I am on the non-habitual residente tax status and my accountant said that he needs my "tax office inscription"which he says will confirm my tax number, address and date that I became tax resident in Portugal. 

I just have my fiscal number and my resident card that I travel with. Has anyone heard of this and how I obtain it?

Thank you
Kent


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

kent peterson said:


> Hi everyone:
> 
> I am on the non-habitual residente tax status and my accountant said that he needs my "tax office inscription"which he says will confirm my tax number, address and date that I became tax resident in Portugal.
> 
> ...


I suspect he means the print out from Financas showing your tax status etc. you can get this by turning up at your local Financas office, waiting, and asking.


----------

